# Good plants for a 1 gallon betta tank



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

I have modified the light hood by putting foil behind the light for more even light exposure. 7 watt incandescent. Right now i have 1 banana plant what is another good plant?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anubias should work well and stay pretty compact.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Moss attached to a rock or piece of drift wood would be nice. Look here if you would like to see pictures of different plants and what they need to grow.

Aquarium plants - aquatic plants - Java moss

DLH


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW I have never had much luck with banana plants. they seem to grow for a few months then die off. But that could be just my experience.

You might try a peace lilly with the roots in the tank and the top part above the tank. Even just floating it on a piece of styrofoam.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java moss,java fern,anubias,crypts are all good plants for betta tanks.If you dont mind floaters frogbit and the like are loved by bettas,they like to build nests in them.


----------



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

thankyou you all for the wonderful ideas. I have alot of experience in banana plants all they need a is good lite and a fert


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're willing to keep it trimmed and have ferts, most hygros sould be able to work. I've got willow hygro that could get huge if I let it (but I don't), in my 1.5 gallon. A couple of them make a very nice background


----------



## Discus (Jan 16, 2012)

How about Hemianthus Callitrichoides﻿ ('Cuba')?


----------



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

Kehy said:


> If you're willing to keep it trimmed and have ferts, most hygros sould be able to work. I've got willow hygro that could get huge if I let it (but I don't), in my 1.5 gallon. A couple of them make a very nice background


I was acually thinking about that


----------



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

Discus said:


> How about Hemianthus Callitrichoides﻿ ('Cuba')?


that would be cool get a lava rock and put it on that!


----------



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

ok i got water sprite and baby tears pic will be up soon


----------

